

The Next Generation Open Compute Hardware: Tried and Tested - double-u
http://anandtech.com/show/9138/open-compute-hardware-tried-and-tested

======
DannoHung
Interesting stuff. I don't have too much to say because this is so far outside
my scope of expertise. However, I think it's kinda interesting that servers
are moving away from the pizza-box form factors. In the tradition of silly
names for things, I propose we call these new 2 rack height, one third rack
width boxes loaves, after loaves of bread stacked upon each other.

I eagerly look forward to some admin in a datacenter having to pinch off a bad
loaf ;p

~~~
knorby
Facebook calls them "Sushi Boats"

------
haneefmubarak
Are there any manufacturers that sell the exact same models that FB is using?
It would definitely be interesting to get a few to play with.

